# code 92941



## Jlokloski (Nov 14, 2013)

If a patient has a STEMI and has only angioplasty and not a stent, is the code 92941 the correct code to use versus 92920?


----------



## tlfisher2 (Nov 14, 2013)

yes, 92941 is also for angioplasty only during an acute MI


----------



## Twixle2002 (Nov 19, 2013)

No.  Because 92941 states that it is in any combination of angioplasty, stent or thrombectomy.  If it is only an angioplasty then I would code 92920


----------



## tlfisher2 (Nov 19, 2013)

*more info*

Here is a link to the 2012 symposium material from AMA: http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/17-cardiology-brin.pdf

Also, if you read the info in the first paragraph under "Coronary Therapeutic Services and Pocedures" in your CPT they descibe exactly what PCI services this code includes.

Hope these help!

Tracy
CPC


----------



## jambam4 (Nov 20, 2013)

92941 is the correct code.  92920 is indeed angioplasy only, but 92941 is the code used during an acute MI, whether its angioplasty only, or combination of angioplasy/stent, etc.  it's stated plainly in CPT, and Dr Z has also explained it quite well.  if you use 92920 only, then you are shorting your practice in $ and shorting your doc in RVUs.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 21, 2013)

92941 is the correct code!


----------

